# New Mini Pricing Coming Soon?



## magnus

I wonder if new mini pricing is coming sooner than we expected. Or possibly a hardware refresh.

https://www.tivo.com/shop/mini

Out of stock 
until 9/9/2014

http://www.zatznotfunny.com/2014-08/tivo-to-drop-mini-service-fees/

http://zatznotfunny.com/?p=76059


----------



## zalusky

Interesting its the same day as the Apple product announcements not that there is any connection.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw

CEDIA Expo starts on 9/10, where the jumbo Tivo is expected to be shown.

Smells like it's gonna be a bit of a shakeup week.


----------



## jwbelcher

Best buy is showing $149.99 for the Mini. Sign of things to come?


----------



## AndyMorrison

Best Buy is already showing a price of $149.99 online. I wonder what would happen if you tried to match Amazon's $85 price in store right now. Would that count as the purchase of a lifetime included unit?


----------



## jwbelcher

AndyMorrison said:


> Best Buy is already showing a price of $149.99 online. I wonder what would happen if you tried to match Amazon's $85 price in store right now. Would that count as the purchase of a lifetime included unit?


I paid 175 for several of my minis with lifetime, but it stings just a bit for the unit I paid the full 250.

However, if this is the new pricing with lifetime, good for them for properly pricing it. Now if they do something similar for the Roamios, maybe retail subs will recover.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw

Sweet. Sounds like we got our answer.


----------



## waynomo

42? What was the question?


----------



## magnus

Just wish that I would have waited to buy mine though. I would have saved $100.


----------



## Philmatic

know I paid $30.98 + $149.99 for my first mini's and $25 + $149 for my second, so I lost out on $55.98 over 10 months, so no biggie.

This is a much appreciated move on TiVo's part.


----------



## malba2366

Several sites have the mini for $85 now....will those have the lifetime service as well?


----------



## bradleys

malba2366 said:


> Several sites have the mini for $85 now....will those have the lifetime service as well?


You will not be able to buy a mini at the old price with no service, it will be based on service number - we have been down this road before. However, they may allow you some type "conversion deal"... You never know!

The discount is deeper than I expected.


----------



## leiff

So do i buy now at amazon for $85 or wait until the 10th to get best deal?


----------



## waynomo

I'd wait. 

Of course you could buy it and then return it if better deal becomes available. Better yet, just refuse the shipment. I wonder how Amazon handles refusals. I guess I should ask in the Amazon thread.


----------



## mr_smits

magnus said:


> I wonder if new mini pricing is coming sooner than we expected. Or possibly a hardware refresh.


Hopefully any Mini refresh includes


802.11ac support
4k support
mpg4 support
lower power consumption


----------



## bradleys

mr_smits said:


> Hopefully any Mini refresh includes
> 
> 
> 802.11ac support
> 4k support
> mpg4 support
> lower power consumption


This is just a pricing mechanism for an ecosystem strategy they are trying to implement. Not a hardware refresh. But, let me address your wishlist.


I still think MOCA is better than WIFI, but nothing wrong with a modern spec. I don't know any MSO modems that currently support that specification, so likely a small footprint at the moment.
4k would have to come to the the Roamio line first, and until broadcast TiVo is distributing 4k - you will not see it.
mpg4 will be implemented in software early 2015
TiVo Mini is already a pretty low power user. ~5.5 watts ~4.5 watts during standby


----------



## dmk1974

Awesome...so glad I bought 4 Mini's each with Lifetime for ~$235 each.


----------



## bradleys

I bought one just after release as well. I am trying to decide if I want to replace my 2 tuner Premiere with a Mini now.


----------



## tarheelblue32

dmk1974 said:


> Awesome...so glad I bought 4 Mini's each with Lifetime for ~$235 each.


Yeah I'm in for 2 Minis around that same price 9 months ago. It's just the price you pay for being an early adopter. Mathematically, I still come out ahead though, since I would have been paying for 2 TWC cableboxes at ~$12 a piece for the past 9 months had I not bought the 2 Minis.


----------



## NotNowChief

I wonder how its going to play out for those that might have an unactivated unit still sealed in the box in their current possession, or for those that purchased one from a third party that are expecting delivery at the end of this week..........

I will say, I can only imagine the mayhem that has the potential to unfurl if they come up with some kind of "tiered" PLS scale, but will be hopeful that they just implement this across the board. 

I feel bad for the people who have been paying a monthly fee for a while on this thing, for TiVo to turn around and ask for more money for PLS.

I suppose we'll find out all the details tomorrow.


----------



## tsheley

I called Tivo and was told for customers on the current 1 year monthly commitment can call tomorrow and get Lifetime for $49. Was told if you do it online the change won't happen until after your current 1 year commitment. If you call in they will be able to make it happen right away and you will get rid of your monthly $5.99 charge. We will see.


----------



## bradleys

NotNowChief said:


> I wonder how its going to play out for those that might have an unactivated unit still sealed in the box in their current possession, or for those that purchased one from a third party that are expecting delivery at the end of this week..........
> 
> I will say, I can only imagine the mayhem that has the potential to unfurl if they come up with some kind of "tiered" PLS scale, but will be hopeful that they just implement this across the board.
> 
> I feel bad for the people who have been paying a monthly fee for a while on this thing, for TiVo to turn around and ask for more money for PLS.
> 
> I suppose we'll find out all the details tomorrow.


$50... Seems pretty good.

You want to feel sorry for people, what about people that purchased lifetime under the old program? I am good, I do not feel ripped off on my Mini and applaud this price change moving forward.


----------



## dswallow

bradleys said:


> $50... Seems pretty good.
> 
> You want to feel sorry for people, what about people that purchased lifetime under the old program? I am good, I do not feel ripped off on my Mini and applaud this price change moving forward.


Those who bought lifetime for a Mini 30 days ago or later will be able to get a refund and buy it at the new price. Just the usual 30-day refund policy in play for that.


----------



## spaldingclan

I'm trying to decide if I should get rid of my 2 tuner lifetimed premier for my bedroom and get a Mini...I think I could get around $350 for it (along with the WiFi adapter) on ebay...I could then put that $150 towards lifetime on my Roamio....what to do, what to do?


----------



## bradleys

spaldingclan said:


> I'm trying to decide if I should get rid of my 2 tuner lifetimed premier for my bedroom and get a Mini...I think I could get around $350 for it (along with the WiFi adapter) on ebay...I could then put that $150 towards lifetime on my Roamio....what to do, what to do?


I am trying to decide the same thing - but I have that thing upgraded to 2TB...


----------



## malba2366

leiff said:


> So do i buy now at amazon for $85 or wait until the 10th to get best deal?


Amazon is now "out of stock" but shows as shipping in 2-4 weeks still with price of $85. I just jumped on that deal for 3 minis...hopefully amazon does't cancel the order and it should be fresh stock with TSNs that won't require subscription.


----------



## dswallow

Considering they refer to it as a "TiVo Mini and Lifetime Service Bundle" I would anticipate a different package/SKU for the Mini that includes lifetime vs. the Mini requiring separate $50 lifetime purchase.


----------



## malba2366

dswallow said:


> Considering they refer to it as a "TiVo Mini and Lifetime Service Bundle" I would anticipate a different package/SKU for the Mini that includes lifetime vs. the Mini requiring separate $50 lifetime purchase.


I thought about that too...I think amazon will change the ASIN number and this one will never ship. Just got off the phone with Best Buy and they matched the $85 price...rep told me her supervisor told her that she had approved a bunch of these price matches today. Well see how it plays out.


----------



## steveliv

I am in an area where Comcast is moving to MPEG-4 for their HD channels in late October, so i have been forced to purchase a Roamio Plus, since the TivoHD doesn't support MPEG4. I ordered a Mini from BB a few days ago, and they don't price match after the fact. I gave BB a call and had them place a new store pickup order. They price-matched to Amazon for $84.99. My first order will be delivered tomorrow, so i will bring it back for a refund when i pick up the new order. Hopefully the new pricing will be in effect when i install my new Roamio and Mini on Wednesday.


----------



## tarheelblue32

malba2366 said:


> Amazon is now "out of stock" but shows as shipping in 2-4 weeks still with price of $85. I just jumped on that deal for 3 minis...hopefully amazon does't cancel the order and it should be fresh stock with TSNs that won't require subscription.


Amazon has now removed their listing for the "out of stock" Mini at $85. They must have finally noticed the unusual spike in orders. I put in an order for a Mini before they removed the listing. So far it is still in my orders list, but we'll see if Amazon cancels these orders at some point before they ship.


----------



## JayBird

I bought a mini about a month ago from Amazon for around $85, but I have yet to activate it. So what will be the cost for lifetime on this unit? $49?


----------



## tarheelblue32

JayBird said:


> I bought a mini about a month ago from Amazon for around $85, but I have yet to activate it. So what will be the cost for lifetime on this unit? $49?


Probably. You'd have to call TiVo and ask to know for sure.


----------



## tarheelblue32

Amazon has updated their TiVo Mini description page to include the following:

"For a limited time ? get TiVo Mini with service for only $149.99! (reg. $249.98) Offer ends Jan. 6, 2015 or while supplies last*"

and

"* TiVo reserves the right to terminate or change this promotion at any time without notice. TiVo Mini ($99.99) and Product Lifetime Service ($50.00) bundle, regularly $249.98."

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00BUCLVZU/ref=olp_product_details?ie=UTF8&me=


----------



## bradleys

> TiVo reserves the right to terminate or change this promotion at any time without notice. TiVo Mini ($99.99) and Product Lifetime Service ($50.00) bundle, regularly $249.98.


Looks like we are going to have to see what TiVo says in their press release tomorrow.

Just a WAG? 4 months of this and the old cheaper inventory should be gone and they can make the $150 price permanent. That way they don't have to track when and where you purchased it... Maybe?

Hard to say.

But it looks like if you have an un-subbed unit you can sub it for $50... Not a bad deal for some people.


----------



## ejasons

I don't understand why they didn't just keep the price at $100, and reduce the service to $49. Perhaps the reason will become clear soon...


----------



## TazExprez

tarheelblue32 said:


> Amazon has updated their TiVo Mini description page to include the following:
> 
> "For a limited time ? get TiVo Mini with service for only $149.99! (reg. $249.98) Offer ends Jan. 6, 2015 or while supplies last*"
> 
> and
> 
> "* TiVo reserves the right to terminate or change this promotion at any time without notice. TiVo Mini ($99.99) and Product Lifetime Service ($50.00) bundle, regularly $249.98."
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00BUCLVZU/ref=olp_product_details?ie=UTF8&me=


So I guess that the $85.00 units will probably turn into $135.00 units, with the $85.00 price tag + $50.00 PLS?

Right now you can get them at Amazon for $130.00. I think these units include PLS.


----------



## nooneuknow

ejasons said:


> I don't understand why they didn't just keep the price at $100, and reduce the service to $49. Perhaps the reason will become clear soon...


Maybe they realized that the MSD pricing language could read as if you paid full-price for lifetime service on a Mini, you might be able to use that to get MSD pricing on full-feature TiVos?

If you buy a Mini, that comes w/service at no cost, it eliminates people using full-price PLS on a Mini as a MSD anchor sub, and this $50 conversion business will also not count as full-price LTS?

I don't know. I'm more "asking", than "stating".


----------



## malba2366

They probably went with the flat 150 rather than 100+50 to make it less confusing for customers, and to make the value proposition obvious. If they can add all the functionality of roku plus live TV they will be in a great position.

I picked up the boxes I ordered from the local BB today and the Manager told me that all kinds of people were coming in to try to get them to PM amazon...but they had no stock. He was wondering why nobody ever used to buy these and all of a sudden there is so much interest....LOL

Just called and activated all three with no problems...had to get in before the rush of amazon orders come in!


----------



## trip1eX

malba2366 said:


> They probably went with the flat 150 rather than 100+50 to make it less confusing for customers, and to make the value proposition obvious. If they can add all the functionality of roku plus live TV they will be in a great position.
> 
> I picked up the boxes I ordered from the local BB today and the Manager told me that all kinds of people were coming in to try to get them to PM amazon...but they had no stock. He was wondering why nobody ever used to buy these and all of a sudden there is so much interest....LOL
> 
> Just called and activated all three with no problems...had to get in before the rush of amazon orders come in!


OH really? Got all with lifetime for $85ish per? You sure you aren't getting charged a lifetime fee? Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## malba2366

trip1eX said:


> OH really? Got all with lifetime for $85ish per? You sure you aren't getting charged a lifetime fee? Inquiring minds want to know.


No charges. Got the invoices from TIVO showing 0.00 balance. All three appear in my account with lifetime service.


----------



## Keen

malba2366 said:


> No charges. Got the invoices from TIVO showing 0.00 balance. All three appear in my account with lifetime service.


Same here. Good times!


----------



## HarperVision

tarheelblue32 said:


> Amazon has updated their TiVo Mini description page to include the following: "For a limited time ? get TiVo Mini with service for only $149.99! (reg. $249.98) Offer ends Jan. 6, 2015 or while supplies last*" and "* TiVo reserves the right to terminate or change this promotion at any time without notice. TiVo Mini ($99.99) and Product Lifetime Service ($50.00) bundle, regularly $249.98." http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00BUCLVZU/ref=olp_product_details?ie=UTF8&me=


It also includes THIS:

* ** Requires 1-year commitment. $75 early termination fee.* 

Is that for your whole account, should you have any that are on monthly service? I can't see as it would be for the mini since it's lifetime anyway.


----------



## AndyMorrison

Keen said:


> Same here. Good times!


Did you activate online or by phone? If it was online what plan or plans were you offered?


----------



## rainwater

AndyMorrison said:


> Did you activate online or by phone? If it was online what plan or plans were you offered?


You can't activate online yet without paying for lifetime. I suppose it will be updated soon when they officially announce their changes. But if you call, they can activate it pretty quickly.


----------



## tarheelblue32

HarperVision said:


> It also includes THIS:
> 
> * ** Requires 1-year commitment. $75 early termination fee.*
> 
> Is that for your whole account, should you have any that are on monthly service? I can't see as it would be for the mini since it's lifetime anyway.


See those 2 asterisks there? That means it goes along with this:

"Get your TiVo service on every TV in the house for just $14.99/month**"

So that is clearly a reference to the host DVR service fee. It is just telling you that the Mini is useless without the host DVR.


----------



## HarperVision

Uh oh.......

Dave Zatz on September 8, 2014 at 10:07 pm
Something weird is coming...

James B. on September 8, 2014 at 10:07 pm
new intel?

Dave Zatz on September 8, 2014 at 10:17 pm
Yah, but it's not mine to share. Close your wallets for a moment and stay tuned.

(From here: http://zatznotfunny.com/2014-09/tivo-mini-drops-service-fee/#comment-41495 )


----------



## tarheelblue32

HarperVision said:


> Uh oh.......
> 
> Dave Zatz on September 8, 2014 at 10:07 pm
> Something weird is coming...
> 
> James B. on September 8, 2014 at 10:07 pm
> new intel?
> 
> Dave Zatz on September 8, 2014 at 10:17 pm
> Yah, but it's not mine to share. Close your wallets for a moment and stay tuned.
> 
> (From here: http://zatznotfunny.com/2014-09/tivo-mini-drops-service-fee/#comment-41495 )


It appears he was just referencing the TiVo Mega.


----------



## bradleys

Nope - Zigbee

http://www.engadget.com/2014/09/08/new-tivo-mini-tgn-tcda93000/


----------



## HarperVision

tarheelblue32 said:


> It appears he was just referencing the TiVo Mega.


Don't think so. He already knew about that.


----------



## rainwater

Unless there's something I'm missing, I'm guessing it will just be a slightly updated Mini with an RF remote. I can't imagine they would make major changes to it.


----------



## bradleys

The interesting piece is the Zigbee integration I think...

Can ZigBee control the RF remote?


----------



## trip1eX

malba2366 said:


> No charges. Got the invoices from TIVO showing 0.00 balance. All three appear in my account with lifetime service.


DAm. Well I just ordered 2 for $85 per from Best Buy after a price match. I will pick them up tomorrow. And see if I can add lifetime to them.


----------



## tarheelblue32

rainwater said:


> Unless there's something I'm missing, I'm guessing it will just be a slightly updated Mini with an RF remote. I can't imagine they would make major changes to it.


This is what I'm guessing also. The "new Mini" will just use the Roamio remote rather than the Premiere remote.


----------



## trip1eX

tarheelblue32 said:


> This is what I'm guessing also. The "new Mini" will just use the Roamio remote rather than the Premiere remote.


that was one of my complaints with the current mini. It seemed like a no brainer to have the same remote as your yr old dvr lineup.


----------



## tarheelblue32

Looks like TiVo has updated their website to the new pricing scheme, focusing on the value proposition: "just $14.99/month, no matter how many TVs are connected."

https://www.tivo.com/shop/promo/multi-room-TiVo?net=1&learn=1


----------



## trip1eX

Mini product page says, in smaller print, Now just $99.00. Regular price $249.98. Includes Lifetime service. 

But the bigger orange blurb says save $100.

edit: now the $99 price is removed and it says nothing. I take it they are editing the mistake.


----------



## tarheelblue32

trip1eX said:


> Mini product page says, in smaller print, Now just $99.00. Regular price $249.98. Includes Lifetime service.
> 
> But the bigger orange blurb says save $100.
> 
> edit: now the $99 price is removed and it says nothing. I take it they are editing the mistake.


It's fixed now. Current price is "$149.99/reg $249.99". It's also interesting that it includes the same language as on Amazon that the "Offer ends January 6, 2015." I wonder if that date actually means anything or if it is just marketing to get people to act quickly and nothing will actually change after January 6. It is hard for me to believe that the price will actually go back up to $250 after the new year.


----------



## rainwater

tarheelblue32 said:


> It's fixed now. Current price is "$149.99/reg $249.99". It's also interesting that it includes the same language as on Amazon that the "Offer ends January 6, 2015." I wonder if that date actually means anything or if it is just marketing to get people to act quickly and nothing will actually change after January 6. It is hard for me to believe that the price will actually go back up to $250 after the new year.


They may be hedging their bets in case they want to roll back to the old pricing scheme. So it is sort of a trial run.


----------



## Keen

They could be releasing the updated Mini in January. Although from the rumor, it doesn't sound like a huge change over the current model.


----------



## HarperVision

tarheelblue32 said:


> Looks like TiVo has updated their website to the new pricing scheme, focusing on the value proposition: "just $14.99/month, no matter how many TVs are connected." https://www.tivo.com/shop/promo/multi-room-TiVo?net=1&learn=1


Do you think it'll still be $12.99 for MSD?


----------



## tarheelblue32

HarperVision said:


> Do you think it'll still be $12.99 for MSD?


I don't see why not.


----------



## HarperVision

tarheelblue32 said:


> It's fixed now. Current price is "$149.99/reg $249.99". *It's also interesting that it includes the same language as on Amazon that the "Offer ends January 6, 2015." I wonder if that date actually means anything or if it is just marketing to get people to act quickly and nothing will actually change after January 6.* It is hard for me to believe that the price will actually go back up to $250 after the new year.


Well THIS is starting on January 6, 2015..........

www.cesweb.org/


----------



## tarheelblue32

HarperVision said:


> Well THIS is starting on January 6, 2015..........
> 
> www.cesweb.org/


What an interesting coincidence.


----------



## HarperVision

tarheelblue32 said:


> What an interesting coincidence.


Egg-zackly!


----------



## eboydog

Just got a Weaknees email ad for the same offer, $149 for Mini and includes tivo "service" and it too States the offer expires Jan 6th 2015.

Wonder what happens in January?

http://www.weaknees.com/tivo-mini-dvr-companion.php


----------



## eboydog

Tivo.Com is updated too, same price and terms.

https://www.tivo.com/shop/mini


----------



## patchrick

NotNowChief said:


> I wonder how its going to play out for those that might have an unactivated unit still sealed in the box in their current possession, or for those that purchased one from a third party that are expecting delivery at the end of this week..........
> .


I can confirm that those of us with "Old Stock" are going to be very happy. I just typed in the TSN of a Mini I've had sitting in the box since April, and it just went to the confirmation screen. No page for selecting a plan, not entering credit card information, just boom! It is now showing up under my active devices in the My Account section. Obviously I won't know if it activated for sure until I get home tonight and plug it in, but this sure looks promising!!


----------



## eboydog

ejasons said:


> I don't understand why they didn't just keep the price at $100, and reduce the service to $49. Perhaps the reason will become clear soon...


I would say because they are removing the paid service requirement and they are doing it it in slow steps to that those such as myself who may have paid full price this last year aren't upset too badly.

I haven't paid full price for the Mini, I believe the most I paid was $70 and as low as $50 but I paid $150 for lifetime on all three of my Mini's. I'm slightly miffed..... If I would had the slightest clue such an offer would have been available, would have waited and saved a lot.

NEVER MIND.... THIS MAKES BETTER SENSE!

New version of Tivo Mini has hit the FCC..... Jan 6th 2015 covers the standard 6 month short term FCC confidentiality.

http://zatznotfunny.com/2014-09/tivo-mini-to-do-home-automation/


----------



## leepoffaith

Well it seems like people are having success activating lifetime service the old stock even w/o it including lifetime service. I hope this is the case. I just purchased one off Fry's for $88. If this is the case I may want to try and buy another one of these. Verizon charges $6 for a stupid digital converter box and at that rate the mini will pay for itself in a little over a year.


----------



## rainwater

People are reading too much into the Jan 6th date. Even if there is new hardware coming out, they wouldn't need to end the offer for the current models. And January is a long way out. There is no way they have an exact date for release on a new product that far away.


----------



## malba2366

What would zigbee add to Tivo? I doubt it has enough bandwidth to deliver HD streams without wires. This looks like something to offer cable companies that are trying to get into the home automation space.


----------



## Jayboy3

I recently deployed a Roamio Plus and 3 Mini's -- all on monthly service. So this announcement is good for me, right? They're going to charge me just the 14.99 a month?

I may order some more Minis if that is the case.


----------



## bradleys

Jayboy3 said:


> I recently deployed a Roamio Plus and 3 Mini's -- all on monthly service. So this announcement is good for me, right? They're going to charge me just the 14.99 a month?
> 
> I may order some more Minis if that is the case.


You will have to convert your three minis to lifetime @ $50 a pop


----------



## PatGmac

Does anyone know what will happen for those of us that used the "Tivo discount codes" intended for reseller employees? Last week, I just bought 2 Mini's with lifetime for $175ea. Will Tivo credit me $25ea? Will I have any problem being that I'm not a "reseller employee"? I haven't even opened the boxes yet (moving in a few days).


----------



## DeltaOne

bradleys said:


> You will have to convert your three minis to lifetime @ $50 a pop


I'm not thrilled about paying $50 each to convert my two Mini's from monthly to lifetime. I've been paying monthly for 13 months I think -- seems like I've paid enough since new Mini's now cost less than the total I've paid.


----------



## overFEDEXed

patchrick said:


> I can confirm that those of us with "Old Stock" are going to be very happy. I just typed in the TSN of a Mini I've had sitting in the box since April, and it just went to the confirmation screen. No page for selecting a plan, not entering credit card information, just boom! It is now showing up under my active devices in the My Account section. Obviously I won't know if it activated for sure until I get home tonight and plug it in, but this sure looks promising!!


I called Tivo last night to purchase the $50 PL for my recently deactivated Mini.
They said that they couldn't process it until Tuesday, but it would be effective within 24 hours.

For the heck of it I put my TSN into the "activate device" box.
I submitted it, nothing was charged to my credit card and it gives me the wait 24 message.

It now says Tivo Mini service only, Product lifetime.

On my other Mini that I have had LT on, it says Tivo Mini service bundle. PL.

UPDATE; I got an email from TiVo stating that I now have PL on the ex sub Mini, with a $0 cost! Crazy. It was on the $5.99 plan at one time.
So they did GIVE me PL on this unit.

In all fairness I did tell them last night to charge me the $50 so....no big deal if they do. Maybe they couldn't tell me last night, that they were going to GIVE it to me today. Who knows.


----------



## bradleys

Seems like some glitch in the system, if you ask me....

Will they go back and "fix the glitch"? Interesting question.


----------



## bradleys

DeltaOne said:


> I'm not thrilled about paying $50 each to convert my two Mini's from monthly to lifetime. I've been paying monthly for 13 months I think -- seems like I've paid enough since new Mini's now cost less than the total I've paid.


Well, people who paid lifetime upfront do not get a rebate... That is the program they have in place.

You can try what overFEDEXed did, but no guarantees it will work, and definitely no guarantees that it will remain free.


----------



## PatGmac

PatGmac said:


> Does anyone know what will happen for those of us that used the "Tivo discount codes" intended for reseller employees? Last week, I just bought 2 Mini's with lifetime for $175ea. Will Tivo credit me $25ea? Will I have any problem being that I'm not a "reseller employee"? I haven't even opened the boxes yet (moving in a few days).


To answer my own question...

They had to do some checking with managers and such, but in the end I was given a $48 credit, which is what I was expecting since that is the difference between what I paid and the new price. Another option I was offered was to get a Slide Pro remote, which I considered but I'm moving in 3 days and don't want to have anything shipped right now.


----------



## Big Boy Laroux

I got my mini with lifetime exactly one year ago. Turns out it would have been cheaper if i had paid month-to month, then gone with lifetime now. I always seem to be on the wrong end of lifetime.


----------



## tsheley

I called in and asked if I could get Lifetime on the Mini I bought in January for $49. I had been paying monthly. I was told that I could not do this. I asked for a Supervisor and after a bit to discussion they sold me Lifetime for $149 and then did a $100 Credit back to my Credit Card.

What a mess for everybody.


----------



## rx8

I bought a Mini at Best Buy two days ago for $99 and activated lifetime service on TiVo.com for $149. TiVo is still processing the charge, apparently. I called TiVo this morning and they said that they will indeed give me a $100 credit on the lifetime service once the 'processing' stage is complete. I suppose I could cancel lifetime totally since I'm within the 30 day window and then try to activate it for free, but I don't mind supporting the company.


----------



## 2004raptor

tsheley said:


> I called in and asked if I could get Lifetime on the Mini I bought in January for $49. I had been paying monthly. I was told that I could not do this. I asked for a Supervisor and after a bit to discussion they sold me Lifetime for $149 and then did a $100 Credit back to my Credit Card.
> 
> What a mess for everybody.


Just called. They told me the $50 is only for people within 30 days of their term.

She put me on hold to see what she could do.


----------



## megz1623

Just purchased one from Frys for $88. Fingers crossed as I already have 3!


----------



## tsheley

2004raptor said:


> Just called. They told me the $50 is only for people within 30 days of their term.
> 
> She put me on hold to see what she could do.


I was told the same thing. Then I told them I was going to contact Executive Relations and I was sent to a Supervisor immediately and he set me up.


----------



## Big Boy Laroux

Now should we rehash the "is an extended warranty worth it on tivo minis" conversation?

The only reason i say this is that this appears to be a temporary deal (now through January). What if tivo views this as a failed pricing experiment and then goes back to a more expensive lifetime pricing?


----------



## 2004raptor

tsheley said:


> I was told the same thing. Then I told them I was going to contact Executive Relations and I was sent to a Supervisor immediately and he set me up.


Well, she ended up saying there was nothing she could do.

Guess I might call back later and ask for a supervisor, etc.


----------



## uw69

I purchased lifetime on 8/31 for a Mini that was purchased in January 2014 and because the lifetime purchase was within 30 day they gave me a $100 refund.


----------



## PatGmac

I wonder if the reseller employee pricing (eBay Tivo code) deals will change at all? Currently, they're still listing saying the Mini is $175.


----------



## tarheelblue32

PatGmac said:


> I wonder if the reseller employee pricing (eBay Tivo code) deals will change at all? Currently, they're still listing saying the Mini is $175.


You can just use the code to buy the Mini for $50 and you will either not have to pay anything to activate it or you might have to pay the $50 for lifetime service on it.


----------



## Kingpcgeek

Just ordered one off of Frys.com for $88. We'll see what happens when I get it around October 1 since they are on back order.


----------



## tarheelblue32

If this whole thing was a strategy by TiVo to get rid of old Mini stock before the "new" Mini comes out, then it seems to be working well.


----------



## eric102

Best Buy will price match Fry's if you don't mind paying a few bucks tax and they are available today.


----------



## aaronwt

The Mini I ordered from Amazon yesterday is on the way to me. Hopefully I can get in on the good deal.


----------



## rainwater

tarheelblue32 said:


> If this whole thing was a strategy by TiVo to get rid of old Mini stock before the "new" Mini comes out, then it seems to be working well.


I think their strategy is to not charge for Minis anymore. They are trying to make the Roamio the center piece in the living room and support it with lots of different streaming clients. And the Mini happens to be the only streaming client that they create the hardware for. I don't think a updated Mini is going to see any major changes.


----------



## trip1eX

aaronwt said:


> The Mini I ordered from Amazon yesterday is on the way to me. Hopefully I can get in on the good deal.


Signs still point to yes. I just activated 2 Minis and got 2 emails back each with a $0.00 total for the Mini with lifetime.

Now to return the Minis I bought from Tivo a few weeks ago.


----------



## leiff

looks like its safe to now cancel my best buy orders since my amazon are currently on route. 
BTW- california residents will save from buying at abt for $85 with no tax and %2 fw cb. I was afraid only bestbuy ones would come eith lifetime or i would have saved $ with abt


----------



## waynomo

So people purchasing for $88; that us the total cost with lifetime activation?


----------



## Keen

waynomo said:


> So people purchasing for $88; that us the total cost with lifetime activation?


$88 for new activations (i.e. free lifetime). If it's an old Mini that's already been activated, it seems that some are charged $50 for lifetime, others are charged nothing. It seems like if the Mini isn't currently active, it's free, if it's currently subscribed, then it's $50.

Correct me if I'm wrong, but this has been a mess to follow.


----------



## PatGmac

eric102 said:


> Best Buy will price match Fry's if you don't mind paying a few bucks tax and they are available today.


Best Buy only price matches competitors that have it in stock. Or at least that's been their policy.


----------



## DeltaOne

2004raptor said:


> Just called. They told me the $50 is only for people within 30 days of their term.


So those of us with Mini's and past the one-year term can get lifetime for free?


----------



## overFEDEXed

DeltaOne said:


> So those of us with Mini's and past the one-year term can get lifetime for free?


I did, but like I said earlier, I did tell them to charge my card last night. They said that they couldn't process it until the 9th.

I read a post today that somebody punched in their TSN into the "Activate Device" and his was magically done. I did it also and I do have PL, at zero cost. (This time) I just got home and checked it. Also my credit card has not been charged, not even a $1 hold.

I had already payed for on year at $5.99 and had just deactivated the Mini on August 18th. That was exactly one year.

Hope this helps, but it is such a mess right now, who knows what you'll get.

Kind of like Tivo CSR roulette all over again.


----------



## overFEDEXed

I checked my billing history under the recently PL'd Mini and it had old history from last month. In the drop-down menu it had that same Mini listed twice!

I checked under the second one and it said;

Billed	Sep 9, 2014 TiVo Mini Service Only, Product Lifetime (Mini PLS New Activation)	$0.00
$0.00	$0.00

Settled	Sep 9, 2014 Settled (Mini PLS New Activation)	$0.00	$0.00	$0.00


----------



## 2004raptor

DeltaOne said:


> So those of us with Mini's and past the one-year term can get lifetime for free?


Sorry, not sure why I worded that poorly.

I was told you could only get the $50 price if you've had your mini less than 30 days.


----------



## jaredmwright

I purchased a TiVo mini on ABT as mentioned above. Looking forward to adding an additional unit to my stable at a reduced rate. This saving will help me balance out the full cost of 3 others I paid!


----------



## waynomo

Keen said:


> $88 for new activations (i.e. free lifetime). If it's an old Mini that's already been activated, it seems that some are charged $50 for lifetime, others are charged nothing. It seems like if the Mini isn't currently active, it's free, if it's currently subscribed, then it's $50.
> 
> Correct me if I'm wrong, but this has been a mess to follow.


And this is opposed to the new pricing which is $150 including lifetime?


----------



## HenryFarpolo

I have two MINI's on monthly plans. I have had one for 17 Months and the other since January. I was able to convert the older to lifetime for $50. 

I was told the other had to complete the one year cycle before it could be converted.


----------



## tarheelblue32

waynomo said:


> And this is opposed to the new pricing which is $150 including lifetime?


The new suggested retail price of the Mini is $150, and there is no longer a service fee to activate it. But it seems if a retailer sells you a Mini at the old retail price, then you still don't have to pay any service fee to activate it.


----------



## waynomo

tarheelblue32 said:


> The new suggested retail price of the Mini is $150, and there is no longer a service fee to activate it. But it seems if a retailer sells you a Mini at the old retail price, then you still don't have to pay any service fee to activate it.


Great! I just purchased one at ABT for $88.50. That comes with free ground shipping. I'm thinking I should have ordered 2.

And thanks to all for the discussion and the heads up, etc!


----------



## trip1eX

PatGmac said:


> I wonder if the reseller employee pricing (eBay Tivo code) deals will change at all? Currently, they're still listing saying the Mini is $175.


I don't know. But I did notice how Tivo breaks down that $175 in pricing for the Ebay code deals.

The Mini is $50 and the Lifetime service $125 in their system ...which means to me there is a good chance I can call them up and get lifetime reduced to the going rate of $50. (I'm still under the 30 day guarantee period.) I'm going to call tomorrow. I want the 2 new Minis I bought today to be officially be activated first.


----------



## ukwildcat4life

trip1eX said:


> I don't know. But I did notice how Tivo breaks down that $175 in pricing for the Ebay code deals.
> 
> The Mini is $50 and the Lifetime service $125 in their system ...which means to me there is a good chance I can call them up and get lifetime reduced to the going rate of $50. (I'm still under the 30 day guarantee period.) I'm going to call tomorrow. I want the 2 new Minis I bought today to be officially be activated first.


TripleX; I think you will be able to get your 2 new minis on the $50 lifetime because I had went to Best Buy last Saturday(9-6-14) and bought a mini at full price and had already activated it that same night at the monthly rate of $5.99 and I called them and they went ahead and charged my account $44 ( because I had just made one monthly payment) and I got the lifetime on the mini......however, I asked them if my friend could take advantage of this but since his mini was bought last April they said it would not be eligible but that if he wanted to add another mini to a room he could take advantage of it by buying a new one; they said this offer was good until January.....so to those that just have bought their mini's I think you are good to go but you have to call their customer service and get with their billing department; I wouldn't do it online.... hope that helps......


----------



## blujahz

Color me lucky as well - $85 from Amazon - just received it. Lifetime service at no charge.
Wish I bought another.


----------



## 2004raptor

Called back and it took a while. Placed on hold 3 times. But they gave me lifetime for $50.


Only annoying part is I told him I wasn't expecting it for free. I said I paid for the mini and have paid monthly for 4 months. That's over $100 so $50 for lifetime means Tivo isn't losing any money. 
At the end he said sorry he wasn't able to give it to me for free.  I never asked for free. 

Anyway, it's done. I really wish they'd offer some cheaper deals on roamio lifetime or let me transfer my old S2 to the roamio for a fee.


----------



## eric102

PatGmac said:


> Best Buy only price matches competitors that have it in stock. Or at least that's been their policy.


Fry's was out of stock locally when I got the price match, but that didn't seem to matter as all they did was check the website to verify the $88 price.


----------



## trip1eX

ukwildcat4life said:


> TripleX; I think you will be able to get your 2 new minis on the $50 lifetime because I had went to Best Buy last Saturday(9-6-14) and bought a mini at full price and had already activated it that same night at the monthly rate of $5.99 and I called them and they went ahead and charged my account $44 ( because I had just made one monthly payment) and I got the lifetime on the mini......however, I asked them if my friend could take advantage of this but since his mini was bought last April they said it would not be eligible but that if he wanted to add another mini to a room he could take advantage of it by buying a new one; they said this offer was good until January.....so to those that just have bought their mini's I think you are good to go but you have to call their customer service and get with their billing department; I wouldn't do it online.... hope that helps......


sweet. Yeah there is an option online for me to switch to monthly payments on the Mini. I would get $125 back for lifetime out of the $175 I paid according to their online system. And would be charged $6 for monthly. And from what you said ,if I then called and got lifetime again I should be credited that $6 towards the new $50 lifetime price.

Or I can just call and avoid the online monthly payment switch all together which is what I should do, but with Tivo I feel like I should take the 1 bird in the hand first then worry about the next bird.

Tivo might say well it's $150 for a Mini now and you paid $175 total so we will only give you $25 back.


----------



## jcoltrane

Thrilled with the outcome of all of this. Between the July flash sale and the Mini lifetime change I got $1600 worth of TiVo equipment with LT for $870 and I've set up our home for the next few years... at least until the eventual phase out of cablecards.


----------



## Craig in PA

I have had my mini since 3/2013. TiVo initially did not want to give me $50 lifetime service, but eventually relented and gave it to me. 

Also, just forced a connection and fall update appears to be installing.:up:


----------



## bfollowell

I've glanced through this thread but haven't read every single post so please forgive me if I missed some details. So, this new deal for the minis with free lifetime service is a temporary offer through January 6. What's the going speculation on what happens after that date? I've seen a lot of references to a new mini, though I'm sure it's probably way too early for any details to have been leaked.

I'm really curious as that is the perfect timing for my wife and I. We're building a new home and will finally have high-speed Internet, CAT6 wired throughout the home, cable television and Tivo again after being in a technical stone age for the past six years. We took advantage of the summer flash sale and got a great deal on a Roamio Plus with lifetime service but were planning to wait until we get into the house around Christmas time to order a mini for our master bedroom. Now I'm wondering if I should jump on the $150 deal, jump even faster and try to find one of those $80-$90 deals I've read about in this thread, or just wait until January and see what comes of a new mini.

What do you guys think?


----------



## jcoltrane

bfollowell said:


> Now I'm wondering if I should jump on the $150 deal, jump even faster and try to find one of those $80-$90 deals I've read about in this thread, or just wait until January and see what comes of a new mini.


If you can find an outlet with an $80-90 deal still left, I'd jump on it. If not, just wait until you need it, but grab one while this deal is still in effect. Just my opinion.


----------



## nooneuknow

jcoltrane said:


> If you can find an outlet with an $80-90 deal still left, I'd jump on it. If not, just wait until you need it, but grab one while this deal is still in effect. Just my opinion.


Perhap a "Mini Deals" thread is in order, to help people find sources with them in stock, sellers that can be used for price-matching, and other such fun, like the infamous Best Buy price match + gift card deal, knocking the base-Roamio down to $100 for the hardware?


----------



## sydnius

Just got 2 minis for $88 each. Thanks so much for the posts, ABT must be loving all this business.


----------



## waterchange

bfollowell said:


> I've glanced through this thread but haven't read every single post so please forgive me if I missed some details. So, this new deal for the minis with free lifetime service is a temporary offer through January 6. What's the going speculation on what happens after that date? I've seen a lot of references to a new mini, though I'm sure it's probably way too early for any details to have been leaked.
> 
> I'm really curious as that is the perfect timing for my wife and I. We're building a new home and will finally have high-speed Internet, CAT6 wired throughout the home, cable television and Tivo again after being in a technical stone age for the past six years. We took advantage of the summer flash sale and got a great deal on a Roamio Plus with lifetime service but were planning to wait until we get into the house around Christmas time to order a mini for our master bedroom. Now I'm wondering if I should jump on the $150 deal, jump even faster and try to find one of those $80-$90 deals I've read about in this thread, or just wait until January and see what comes of a new mini.
> 
> What do you guys think?


If it were me, I'd jump on any $80-$90 mini deals you could be right now. I had an unactivated Mini that I got for a cheap trade with my sister who got it as an extra from Amazon. Just activated online w/o any charge and it shows product lifetime.

I also ordered an $88.50 Mini from abt.com yesterday even though I don't need it. I just couldn't pass up the good deal.


----------



## bfollowell

waterchange said:


> If it were me, I'd jump on any $80-$90 mini deals you could be right now. I had an unactivated Mini that I got for a cheap trade with my sister who got it as an extra from Amazon. Just activated online w/o any charge and it shows product lifetime.
> 
> I also ordered an $88.50 Mini from abt.com yesterday even though I don't need it. I just couldn't pass up the good deal.


I did. I just wrapped up at ABT. I received my order confirmation email and also saw that my cc has already been billed $94.70, so my mini should be on the way soon. I'll go ahead and activate it once it arrives and then just put it in storage next to its big brother until we move in in December.

Thanks guys.

- Byron


----------



## jbarm

Wondering what I should do. I got a little enthused and ended up with 2 extra Tivo Mini's (above the 2 I wanted). Got them at Best Buy for $91 (incl tax). I am not an ebayer.

Want to help someone out but make it worth my time vs just returning them to Best Buy.

Suggestions?


----------



## ebockelman

I just returned from Best Buy. I grabbed the last Mini that was on the shelf, and took it up to the register (with the Fry's page pre-loaded on my phone). They've clearly been dealing with the price match a lot, as the conversation went like this:

Cashier: Doing the price match today?
Me: Yes
Cashier: Fry's?
Me: Yes
Cashier: Okay

And that was it. I took the box home, went to TiVo.com/activate, and it's done.


----------



## JayBird

I bought my Mini about 6 weeks ago from Amazon for $88, but did not activate it right away, as it won't get installed for another couple weeks after our house gets wired with Ethernet cable.

Nice to see that while I waited, the cost for lifetime service went from $150 to $0. I activated it today to be sure I got in on the free activation. Just got the e-mail confirmation showing $0. Now I am a happy camper!

Now I'm tempted to go buy another one... but it looks like the mini got pulled from the ABT web site. Anywhere else still have them online for under $100?


----------



## eric102

JayBird said:


> I bought my Mini about 6 weeks ago from Amazon for $88, but did not activate it right away, as it won't get installed for another couple weeks after our house gets wired with Ethernet cable.
> 
> Nice to see that while I waited, the cost for lifetime service went from $150 to $0. I activated it today to be sure I got in on the free activation. Just got the e-mail confirmation showing $0. Now I am a happy camper!
> 
> Now I'm tempted to go buy another one... but it looks like the mini got pulled from the ABT web site. Anywhere else still have them online for under $100?


Fry's, $88.


----------



## JayBird

How many minis can be tied to one Premiere XL4?


----------



## tarheelblue32

JayBird said:


> Now I'm tempted to go buy another one... but it looks like the mini got pulled from the ABT web site. Anywhere else still have them online for under $100?


As stated above, Fry's still has them listed for $88:

http://www.frys.com/product/7821639?source=google&gclid=CL28zeuU18ACFWwQ7AodnBAA5Q

If you want one at that price, I'd hurry and order it. Amazon, ABT, Weaknees, and most other retailers have either pulled down the listing or raised the price.


----------



## JayBird

I'm ready to order more from Fry's... the question is how many...

With dynamic tuner allocation, is there any limit on the number of minis I can have tied to one Premiere XL4?


----------



## tarheelblue32

JayBird said:


> I'm ready to order more from Fry's... the question is how many...
> 
> With dynamic tuner allocation, is there any limit on the number of minis I can have tied to one Premiere XL4?


That's a good question, and I have heard different answers. Some people say 8, some people say 9. For what it's worth, I remember reading on the TiVo website just the other day that a Roamio can support up to 11 Minis, but in other places on the TiVo website it says up to 8. So, the number is at least 8 Minis, and possibly more.


----------



## JayBird

Ok, just ordered one more from Fry's... estimated delivery isn't until Oct 2, which is actually just fine.

I may get more at a later time (yes, I know, I'll have to pay more, but even at $150 it is still a bargain in my book).


----------



## Big Boy Laroux

I'm still waiting on my order from Amazon... As each day passes, I'm afraid they'll cancel my order. Ha ha.

Was going to go pricematch at Best buy, but by the time I decided to, the $84.99 option was gone from Amazon... And so I wait...


----------



## HarperVision

Big Boy Laroux said:


> I'm still waiting on my order from Amazon... As each day passes, I'm afraid they'll cancel my order. Ha ha. *Was going to go pricematch at Best buy, but by the time I decided to, the $84.99 option was gone from Amazon... And so I wait...*


So use Frys at $88 as your price match then.


----------



## Big Boy Laroux

HarperVision said:


> So use Frys at $88 as your price match then.


yeah, not a huge issue for me - I really don't think they'll cancel my order (thus the "ha ha"), was just commenting on being in that middle zone of getting at $84.99 price, but before it was removed completely from Amazon. I got it at a good price, so I'm happy with that.


----------



## HarperVision

Big Boy Laroux said:


> yeah, not a huge issue for me - I really don't think they'll cancel my order (thus the "ha ha"), was just commenting on being in that middle zone of getting at $84.99 price, but before it was removed completely from Amazon. I got it at a good price, so I'm happy with that.


Yeah, it's killing me waiting for my Mini from Amazon. I'm so afraid they're going to catch on and shut it down before I have a chance to get it activated! There's no BB on my island, so that option isn't even there.


----------



## swak

Yesterday I activated a mini bought 3 weeks ago from Best Buy , so glad I saw this thread and waited. Yesterday I ordered one from FRY'S. Today I ordered another one from ABT (just in case something goes wrong with the FRY'S order) MAYBE I GOT THE LAST ONE.


----------



## TazExprez

I just ordered 6 from Fry's at $88.00 and free shipping. They should be arriving by around September 29.


----------



## joecom

Just got my 3 mini's from Amazon and was able to activate them online without issue for Lifetime. I had 3 at Best Buy on hold in case these didn't work out but may keep one of them for future use. Good luck to everyone else it was great to have a place to read and get insight on what was changing. Long live Tivo!


----------



## jhav

Been lurking here, but just wanted to thank the posters for all of the insight provided. A couple of weeks back, I ordered a Roamio Plus with 3 Minis for my home to convert my FIOS service. The system has been great and I am very happy with the switch (except for the lack of On Demand access from VZ which led me to 'lease' a single HD box from VZ for $11.99/mo --- OnDemand is a requirement in my household). 

I was looking to add two additional Mini's when I came about this thread. In short, I am now in the process of returning my 3 original Minis to Tivo (still within the 30 day period) as I picked up and activated FIVE Minis from Best Buy earlier today. I had no problem with them PM'ing the Frys.com price of $88 even though there is no Frys in my local area and the website shows them as being backordered. I did have to drive to 2 stores to fill my quantity of five, but that was a small price to pay. 

I went from paying $174 x 3 = $522 for Three Minis (I used an eBay code for my original purchase) to $88x5 = $440 for five boxes ---- I saved $82 and gained two additional boxes!!! 

Thanks again to everybody for your help and insight.


----------



## LoadStar

Hmm. Looks like I can't price match to Fry's... no stores in the area. (Nearest is in Chicago, and they require stores to be within a 25 mile radius.)


----------



## aaronwt

I just picked up my Mini from an Amazon Locker here at work. Now I just need to see if I can activate it with lifetime online without paying extra. It seems like I should be able to based on the post by joecom.

EDIT: I guess it looks good. I just entered the TiVo Service Number on the activation page. Then when I checked my account it shows that the Mini has Lifetime service.

Wow!! It was only $90 from Amazon after taxes. That was a far cry from the $250 I paid for each of my two launch Minis with Lifetime service.

Now I just need to open the box and hook up the Mini when i get home tonight.

I guess the average cost for my four Minis is around $150 anyway. I paid full price for two launch Minis. My third lifetime Mini was free and now $90 for the fourth. SO around $600 for all four. Not counting the extended warranties I got on them. I don't think I will get one on this fourth box. If I had picked it up from Best Buy I would have picked up a 4 year extended warranty for only around $20.


----------



## waynomo

Ordered 1 from ABT yesterday at 5 PM. Recieved shipping notification just a little bit ago.

And I decided to order another from Fry's just now. I guess I could have run to Best Buy. They have them in stock. But that is miles on the car plus gas plus tax. I didn't see any advantage in that unless I'm missing something.


----------



## bfollowell

bfollowell said:


> I did. I just wrapped up at ABT. I received my order confirmation email and also saw that my cc has already been billed $94.70, so my mini should be on the way soon. I'll go ahead and activate it once it arrives and then just put it in storage next to its big brother until we move in in December.
> 
> Thanks guys.
> 
> - Byron


I spoke a little too soon. I noticed ABT pulled the listing this morning. I called to confirm whether or not I actually had one seet aside for me and was told that I did not. They were ordering more from Tivo and that I was in line waiting for one to arrive. I went to my local Best Buy and they price-matched with Fry's even though the nearest store is about 200 miles away.

I called ABT and cancelled my order and just started the activation process on our new mini. It looks like all went well.

- Byron


----------



## das335

LoadStar said:


> Hmm. Looks like I can't price match to Fry's... no stores in the area. (Nearest is in Chicago, and they require stores to be within a 25 mile radius.)


I stopped by a Best Buy in Tampa, Florida today and I was able to get a price match for the $88 FRYS.COM price. There are NO FRYS retail stores in the area and it was a very simple process to get the $88 price at Best Buy.

I took a screen print of the FRYS.COM page for the TiVO Mini and a screen print of the BestBuy.com page to the checkout and approved the price match without any problems.


----------



## falc122727

Two Minis activated Jan 2014 on monthly plans. Tried to get $50 lifetimes for both, with no luck. Initial CS rep kicked me up to a supervisor, who in turn put me on hold to consult with his superiors, and after 20 minutes they said sorry nothing they can do, as they must have been activated in the last 30 days.

I hit them with the loyal TiVo Customer for 15 years, yada, yada, yada, wouldn't budge. May try again later to see if I get a more sympathetic rep/supervisor chain.


----------



## tarheelblue32

falc122727 said:


> Two Minis activated Jan 2014 on monthly plans. Tried to get $50 lifetimes for both, with no luck. Initial CS rep kicked me up to a supervisor, who in turn put me on hold to consult with his superiors, and after 20 minutes they said sorry nothing they can do, as they must have been activated in the last 30 days.
> 
> I hit them with the loyal TiVo Customer for 15 years, yada, yada, yada, wouldn't budge. May try again later to see if I get a more sympathetic rep/supervisor chain.


You should be able to get the $50 lifetime once your 1-year commitment is up.


----------



## Dan203

What's the early termination fee? I wonder if you could just pay that and then reactive them for free?


----------



## HenryFarpolo

falc122727 said:


> Two Minis activated Jan 2014 on monthly plans. Tried to get $50 lifetimes for both, with no luck. Initial CS rep kicked me up to a supervisor, who in turn put me on hold to consult with his superiors, and after 20 minutes they said sorry nothing they can do, as they must have been activated in the last 30 days.
> 
> I hit them with the loyal TiVo Customer for 15 years, yada, yada, yada, wouldn't budge. May try again later to see if I get a more sympathetic rep/supervisor chain.


I got my MINI activated in January upgraded for the $50 fee, today. Yesterday I failed.

Tell them you want to cancel service on the MINI and pay the early termination fee. See what happens.


----------



## overFEDEXed

HenryFarpolo said:


> I got my MINI activated in January upgraded for the $50 fee, today. Yesterday I failed.
> 
> Tell them you want to cancel service on the MINI and pay the early termination fee. See what happens.


I guess that I really lucked up. I had my second Mini on the $5.99 plan for one year exactly. I cancelled on August 18th, because I really didn't use the tv in that room very much.

Like I posted before, I had called on the night of the 8th to add the $50 PLS. I even told them to bill my credit card. The CSR said that she would take care of it the next day, so I wouldn't have to call back. She tried to hang up before getting my credit card info, which I thought was strange. The old card had been hacked, so it needed to be updated.

Anyway, they next day I saw where another member here put his TSN into the "Activate Device" box and it gave him PLT for free. His unit was a new, never activated unit though. I put my deactivated Mini TSN into the same box and got the free PLT as well! No charges were ever made to my card and my device history shows LT now.

Crazy.


----------



## Dan203

So it sounds like if you just pay the early termination fee, wait a couple days and then reactivate you'll get lifetime for free. Probably a better deal for most then waiting out the 1 year contract and then paying $50 for the upgrade.


----------



## LoadStar

Huh. Yup, local Best Buy didn't even blink at price matching to Fry's. Nice deal there... almost feel a little bad about it.


----------



## bootman_head_fi

Dan203 said:


> What's the early termination fee? I wonder if you could just pay that and then reactive them for free?


$25.
That is what I'm going to see if I can get.
I have one mini with lifetime and one new one (90 days old) on monthly.


----------



## MPSAN

LoadStar said:


> Huh. Yup, local Best Buy didn't even blink at price matching to Fry's. Nice deal there... almost feel a little bad about it.


Same here in Portland, OR, except for feeling bad about it.
I do wonder why these are being discounted so much. Dynamic Tuners are now working correct? Still $88 had to be worth it. I got the last one here at this BestBuy.


----------



## MPSAN

LoadStar said:


> Hmm. Looks like I can't price match to Fry's... no stores in the area. (Nearest is in Chicago, and they require stores to be within a 25 mile radius.)


But FRYS will ship FREE so order online.


----------



## HarperVision

Dan203 said:


> So it sounds like if you just pay the early termination fee, wait a couple days and then reactivate you'll get lifetime for free. Probably a better deal for most then waiting out the 1 year contract and then paying $50 for the upgrade.


It even sounds like if you happen to be past your year commitment that you can cancel the mini outright with no ETF, then wait a day or so and reactivate it with the free lifetime, saving the $50 lifetime fee too! 8)


----------



## leiff

I'm kind of bummed out because I bought my mini with lifetime 10 months ago. Now it turns out i would have saved at least $50 if i had gone with month to month instead. Anyone in my position try complaining to tivo for a credit?


----------



## tarheelblue32

leiff said:


> I'm kind of bummed out because I bought my mini with lifetime 10 months ago. Now it turns out i would have saved at least $50 if i had gone with month to month instead. Anyone in my position try complaining to tivo for a credit?


Prices on electronics fall all the time. That's just what happens. I too bought 2 Minis about 10 months ago and got lifetime on them both. If we had waited, we could have gotten a lower price, but we didn't want to wait. I'm sure that if people wait another year to buy a Roamio the price will probably fall on that too. I suggest you just accept it and move on, but if you really want to complain to TiVo and try to squeeze money out of them that you don't really deserve, I suppose you can try.


----------



## leiff

I don't regret buying it 10 months ago, I just regret dropping the 150 for lifetime instead of going for the month to month $6 rate. didnt consider going for the lifetime would end up losing me money.


----------



## tarheelblue32

leiff said:


> I don't regret buying it 10 months ago, I just regret dropping the 150 for lifetime instead of going for the month to month $6 rate. didnt consider going for the lifetime would end up losing me money.


You win some, you lose some.


----------



## dswallow

leiff said:


> I don't regret buying it 10 months ago, I just regret dropping the 150 for lifetime instead of going for the month to month $6 rate. didnt consider going for the lifetime would end up losing me money.


You need to develop a certain level of acceptance of spending more when you are among the earlier adopters of most anything. At least you're not facing having bought hardware that is now outdated or is missing features from a newer model. Your purchase is everything you wanted it to be when you made it, and nothing has changed. You shouldn't kick yourself in hindsight.


----------



## digitalfirefly

So I just bought a two minis with Lifetime ($250 each). One on 8/8/14 and the other on 9/6/14. What does this mean for me?


----------



## wildcardd

aaaaaand it looks like the Fry's listing is gone now. Good thing I got my mini price matched with BB yesterday.


----------



## BSUGrad

As another data point, I bought two minis from Amazon a month or so ago in anticipation of my move to a TWC area for $85 each. I just activated them yesterday and got free product lifetime! I'm very glad I waited to activate!


----------



## blacknoi

digitalfirefly said:


> So I just bought a two minis with Lifetime ($250 each). One on 8/8/14 and the other on 9/6/14. What does this mean for me?


Call them for the 9/6 activated one. They probably will give you a $100 credit for the difference in lifetime price as you are within the 30 day window.

The 8/8 one you are just outside the 30 day grace period, so call and it can't hurt to ask, but they may deny you any compensation.


----------



## Time_Lord

wildcardd said:


> aaaaaand it looks like the Fry's listing is gone now. Good thing I got my mini price matched with BB yesterday.


I also had ordered 2 from a company a couple of days ago and they hadn't shipped yet, they claimed TiVo changed the internet sales rules or some such and won't be filling the order, so I ordered 2 on Fry's last night which are back ordered with an expected arrival date of Sept 30.

Now I got an email from the first place saying that "The item came in off the back order today and is due to ship today." so now I have 4 coming to me, once I get the original two I ordered I'll probably cancel the two from Fry's.

The only thing I'm hoping is that the original two that are shipping today, the place I ordered from has since raised the price to $150 like everybody else however my receipt from them shows the old price and I have a copy as email and printed order confirmation from the screen.

-TL


----------



## bob61

Time_Lord said:


> I also had ordered 2 from a company a couple of days ago and they hadn't shipped yet, they claimed TiVo changed the internet sales rules or some such and won't be filling the order, so I ordered 2 on Fry's last night which are back ordered with an expected arrival date of Sept 30
> 
> -TL


I placed Mini order with an internet only store as well on 9/9 for $90 each, free shipping, figured they were a bit lazy on updating their prices. They too suddenly reported as backordered. Thought I'd not see them ship and they'd jerk me around, but got email today they shipped. I wonder if we both bought from same place. I already have 3 Mini's (bought a year so for $88 plus the $150 lifetime - first time it didn't pay to purchase lifetime) but thought two more would be nice at this price.

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## waynomo

Google shopping still shows a couple of good deals.

https://www.google.com/shopping/pro...:p&ei=4tQSVJ6HKfbCsASH2IKICA&ved=0CIMEENkrMAA


----------



## Time_Lord

bob61 said:


> I wonder if we both bought from same place.


dunno but its possible they are using the same warehouse, I got it from solidsignal, they now show the price on their website as $149.99. I checked my order status this morning and I show it has shipped out of Edmond, OK via Fedex with a scheduled delivery of Tuesday. Yippee!

I've decided to keep My purchase from Fry's as a friend of mine said he'd like the additional units, however this purchase may not be successful, I received an email from them this morning stating "We apologize but the item(s) you ordered are currently out of stock and we are unable to provide a definite ship date at this time." If it takes 30 days I'm still ok with it, I'm not in a super rush.

-TL


----------



## profet

I just purchased a new TiVo Mini from Best Buy for $99.99 + tax.

It was marked as $150 on the shelf, so I took it over to a manager. I explained how I was just there the previous week and it was $99.99. He told me that BestBuy sales end on Mondays so the promotional price probably ended. I went on to tell him that last week the MSRP was $99.99, it wasn't a promotional price. He walked over to a terminal with me and looked up the historical pricing and confirmed what I said. He price matched it down to $99.99 and I was on my way.

It never hurts to ask.


----------



## rcbrockly

I've had my mini for just shy of a year now, paying monthly. I called support this AM to cancel three other TiVos I no longer use and mentioned the $50 lifetime upgrade for the mini. After a few minutes on hold, the rep told me she had approval to give me the upgrade! I'm down from 5 monthly TiVo payments to 1...


----------



## chiguy50

I purchased my Mini from Best Buy earlier this week for $85 via a price-match with Amazon and immediately activated the free PLS.

Today I happened to see the attached in my account information (it's on the "Change your current payment plan" page) and thought it interesting to note that they are showing the included PLS at the former plan rate of $150.

I realize this probably falls under the heading of old info that TiVo has not gotten around to updating, but it still adds to my warm-and-fuzzy feeling that I got a decent deal.

Now I just have to decide whether to keep the Mini in my network as a replacement for my basic Premiere, sell it, or just hold onto it for whenever I am ready to upgrade my Premiere Elite to a Roamio Pro. So far I like the Mini and feel it is an excellent extension device--even moreso as it obviates the gouging Comcast "Additional Digital Outlet" fee of $10 p.m.


----------



## I WANT MORE

leiff said:


> I'm kind of bummed out because I bought my mini with lifetime 10 months ago. Now it turns out i would have saved at least $50 if i had gone with month to month instead. Anyone in my position try complaining to tivo for a credit?


I called this AM. I purchased a mini and added lifetime last September. 
I first tried Chat and James was an ASS. I simply asked if there was any type of credit that I could qualify for and his response was to post the billing phone number. I replied "really" and he replied back "wouldn't have typed it if it wasn't true". I ended the chat. 
I called the billing number and she said nothing they can do. She said they didn't drop the subscription fee they lowered the hardware price. Sure, OK. :down:


----------



## bob61

Time_Lord said:


> dunno but its possible they are using the same warehouse, I got it from solidsignal, they now show the price on their website as $149.99. I checked my order status this morning and I show it has shipped out of Edmond, OK via Fedex with a scheduled delivery of Tuesday. Yippee!
> this time." If it takes 30 days I'm still ok with it, I'm not in a super rush.
> 
> -TL


Looks like may be same warehouse as mind shipped from OK as well. Bought mine from WiredAtHome, they now have the priced at $132.99, still a discount for those who missed the lower price. Free shipping too.

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan203

I WANT MORE said:


> I called the billing number and she said nothing they can do. She said they didn't drop the subscription fee they lowered the hardware price. Sure, OK. :down:


That's funny because the hardware price actually went up, not down, and the subscription fee went away. (or is now included in the price of the hardware)


----------



## aaronwt

Dan203 said:


> That's funny because the hardware price actually went up, not down, and the subscription fee went away. (or is now included in the price of the hardware)


But how will TiVo actually report it? They might report it as free hardware and a lifetime subscription of $150. Or count the hardware as their actual cost and count the rest as a lifetime subscription?


----------



## Dan203

I have no idea how they'll count it on their books. Doesn't really matter. This whole thing will fade in a few months and most people will forget that the Mini ever required service in the first place. As with every price drop a few people who purchased recently, but are just outside the return window, will get screwed but most will write it off as an early adopter tax and move on.


----------



## grey ghost

Wait, I bought a Mini last year from Tivo and paid monthly for 1 year. One 8/20(my anniversary date), I converted it to lifetime for $150. Are you telling me if I had waited until 9/20, I would have gotten the service for free?


----------



## Keen

grey ghost said:


> Wait, I bought a Mini last year from Tivo and paid monthly for 1 year. One 8/20(my anniversary date), I converted it to lifetime for $150. Are you telling me if I had waited until 9/20, I would have gotten the service for free?


Well, 8/20 is less than 30 days ago. Try calling Tivo and see if they'll refund some of the money you paid for that lifetime sub.


----------



## Dan203

grey ghost said:


> Wait, I bought a Mini last year from Tivo and paid monthly for 1 year. One 8/20(my anniversary date), I converted it to lifetime for $150. Are you telling me if I had waited until 9/20, I would have gotten the service for free?


Yes. I would call and tell them you want to cancel your service and get a refund on the lifetime. You're within the 30 days, so that should be doable. Once the service is canceled just reactivate the Mini via the website and you should get lifetime for free.


----------



## bostlaw

Has anyone actually cancelled service and then later reactivated the previously activated Mini and received free lifetime??? Without calling TiVo and negotiating???


----------



## HarperVision

bostlaw said:


> Has anyone actually cancelled service and then later reactivated the previously activated Mini and received free lifetime??? Without calling TiVo and negotiating???


I brought this up awhile ago and no one responded. Once you're past your commitment date, there's no penalty so it may work when trying to reactivate without having to pay the $50 Lifetime Upgrade fee.


----------



## Dan203

I don't see how they could prevent it. If you canceled and then sold it to someone else that person would expect free lifetime. Unless they put a block on your account to prevent you from reactivating the Mini on that same account. But I don't think they even have a way to do that, and if they do there is nothing preventing you from opening a new account and then moving both your TiVos and the Mini to it.


----------



## overFEDEXed

bostlaw said:


> Has anyone actually cancelled service and then later reactivated the previously activated Mini and received free lifetime??? Without calling TiVo and negotiating???


That's what I did, kind of. I paid $5.99 for one year exactly and then decided that I'd either get Lifetime or deactivate the box. I had it cut off on August 18th.

When all of this happened, I called Tivo on Sept 8th, the day before it was to go "live". I told them that I would pay the $50 for LT and they said that they would process it the next day. Funny thing was my Credit card was expired and I needed to update it. They almost hung up on me before I could give them the info. I thought that was strange.

Anyway, the next day I saw where a guy posted that he entered his new, never activated Mini TSN into the "activate new device" box and it gave him free LT. No charge on his CC either. 
I checked my device list and Tivo still had not processed my Mini LT. It still showed inactive, so I did the "activate device" trick also. It worked and there was no charge on my CC.

My devices now showed the Mini with Product Lifetime Service and there was never a charge made to my card, YET.


----------



## mobouser

I bought a Mini a few weeks back using ebay (174.00 package) pricing. Accepted a slider remote on that purchase since I was under 30 days. I also got an extra Mini from Best Buy price matched for 88.00. Thanks for info in this thread.


----------



## grey ghost

Dan203 said:


> Yes. I would call and tell them you want to cancel your service and get a refund on the lifetime. You're within the 30 days, so that should be doable. Once the service is canceled just reactivate the Mini via the website and you should get lifetime for free.


two questions 1) couldn't TiVo just refund the money without having to jump thru all the hoops? Is Lifetime free or is it $50. 2) if I do have to cancel the mini, how many days will it have to sit before I can activate it again?


----------



## KrustyVT

For anyone who missed out on the discounted pricing, Radio Shack just came back in stock for $99.99 - this appears to be about the last legitimate retailer with discounted pricing. Don't forget, a 10% coupon is available for anyone with an .edu address (register from RS homepage).

http://www.radioshack.com/product/index.jsp?productId=28391306

*Edit: Now out of stock.*


----------



## Chuckmeister

KrustyVT said:


> For anyone who missed out on the discounted pricing, Radio Shack just came back in stock for $99.99 - this appears to be about the last legitimate retailer with discounted pricing. Don't forget, a 10% coupon is available for anyone with an .edu address (register from RS homepage).
> 
> http://www.radioshack.com/product/index.jsp?productId=28391306


...or have Best Buy price match.


----------



## I WANT MORE

Would you believe: It goes out of stock as I'm on hold with Best Buy for a price match.


----------



## bostlaw

Dan203 said:


> I don't see how they could prevent it. If you canceled and then sold it to someone else that person would expect free lifetime. Unless they put a block on your account to prevent you from reactivating the Mini on that same account. But I don't think they even have a way to do that, and if they do there is nothing preventing you from opening a new account and then moving both your TiVos and the Mini to it.


I don't see why it would be difficult at all. They have the TSNs of all previously activated units...They simply block previously activated TSNs which are not attached to an existing lifetime plan from automatic lifetime registration. A buyer of a previously used/activated unit shouldn't have any expectation of free lifetime service...If the buyer did have such an expectation, that's an issue between the buyer and the seller in any event. It certainly is doable...and it certainly would make sense from TiVo's perspective (I'm not suggesting that pricing decisions have generally made sense in the past)... If I transferred a Roamio with lifetime service, the plan follows the TSN...if I transfer a Roamio which has only had a monthly plan, the same thing applies...the buyer needs to pay a monthly plan or upgrade to lifetime... It's not a question of a new account, it's a matter of the service plan associated with previously activated units. Having said that, I don't know whether canceling and re-activating enables free lifetime...I asked the question because it seems to have been assumed in certain posts, but I haven't seen any posts reporting it happening without the intervention of TiVo...I wouldn't think it should happen...but this is TiVo we are talking about...not a model of consistency....It certainly doesn't seem difficult to prevent that from happening. Frankly, I'd be happy if I could pay something less than $150 for lifetime on my existing Minis....I have lifetime on some, but only monthly on a couple that are only used seasonally (on porches in summer)...I'd go lifetime on those for the right price... I guess I'll keep watching from the sidelines...


----------



## buckyswider

Oh poop. Just wanted to vent. Just got a Roamio a week ago. On Monday I got the weakness $149 email and trashed it. Then I started thinking..."I have 4 tuners, why can't I watch them on other TVs?" Did a little research, and on Thursday I was informed that "Mini" was what could do this. I had thought it was just for remotely streaming recorded content. So went back to WK and now one is on the way. Came to the forum to investigate something else and found this thread. If I had done this a day or two earlier I would had minis for the whole house.....  Now everybody is sold out at the old price. Had three in my cart at one place, went to checkout, and they were 'unavailable"...


----------



## flashedbios

tarheelblue32 said:


> You win some, you lose some.


I never lose some. If a company screws me over, I screw them ten times over


----------



## tarheelblue32

flashedbios said:


> I never lose some. If a company screws me over, I screw them ten times over


Even if you both lose, you still lose.


----------



## Jayboy3

It seems like they ought to let us get on the new plan, and pay whatever it takes to even the scales. I have 3 at the old discount pricing. Why can't I just pay $50 for lifetime right now?


----------



## HarperVision

I just received my $85 mini from Amazon today and plugged in the numbers at TiVo.com and voila', lifetime service baby! 

I think I was the first one to take the plunge when we didn't know if it would work. So many others ordered and got them within that time or at Fry's or BB with a price match and found out it worked. I was so nervous they'd close the loophole before I got mine in the mail and I couldn't do a price match because no BB's here. Whew, I feel better now!


----------



## overFEDEXed

patchrick said:


> I can confirm that those of us with "Old Stock" are going to be very happy. I just typed in the TSN of a Mini I've had sitting in the box since April, and it just went to the confirmation screen. No page for selecting a plan, not entering credit card information, just boom! It is now showing up under my active devices in the My Account section. Obviously I won't know if it activated for sure until I get home tonight and plug it in, but this sure looks promising!!


This poster is the reason that I plugged my old deactivated box TSN, into the "Activate Device" box and got my FREE Lifetime.


----------



## kherr

Do you have to call in to deactivate a Mini or can you do it on-line.


----------



## pjw150

So, if I have a currently activated Mini, and have ordered an additional Mini, but don't have a TV for it, do I activate the new one and keep switching it out with the old one so they both stay up to date with firmware and such? (I don't have a TV for the new mini at this time.)


----------



## tarheelblue32

pjw150 said:


> So, if I have a currently activated Mini, and have ordered an additional Mini, but don't have a TV for it, do I activate the new one and keep switching it out with the old one so they both stay up to date with firmware and such? (I don't have a TV for the new mini at this time.)


I would definitely go ahead and activate the free lifetime service on it. Who knows if this free lifetime service will continue. It will probably continue, but some of the online information does say it is for a limited time only.


----------



## HarperVision

pjw150 said:


> So, if I have a currently activated Mini, and have ordered an additional Mini, but don't have a TV for it, do I activate the new one and keep switching it out with the old one so they both stay up to date with firmware and such? (I don't have a TV for the new mini at this time.)


Get a Slingbox and hook it up to that.


----------



## grey ghost

pjw150 said:


> So, if I have a currently activated Mini, and have ordered an additional Mini, but don't have a TV for it, do I activate the new one and keep switching it out with the old one so they both stay up to date with firmware and such? (I don't have a TV for the new mini at this time.)


I'd love to know the answer to this too. I'm thinking about getting a Mini for the kitchen while this special is on!


----------



## lessd

pjw150 said:


> So, if I have a currently activated Mini, and have ordered an additional Mini, but don't have a TV for it, do I activate the new one and keep switching it out with the old one so they both stay up to date with firmware and such? (I don't have a TV for the new mini at this time.)


You must at least activate the new Mini and set it up because this special pricing will end in Jan (or so said TiVo). After that you can not use it till you need it, than it will update itself at that time. You just want to show the Mini in your account with Lifetime on it.


----------



## buckyswider

Just found a used one for a hundred bucks, I hope I can activate it lifetime!


----------



## leiff

will i be able to remove a mini with lifetime from my account if i ever sell it and be able to sell it as "comes with lifetime" just as we currently can with regular tivos?


----------



## Dan203

Assuming this is not temporary, which I seriously doubt it is, then it shouldn't matter. All Minis will essentially have lifetime from here on out. Basically we need to stop thinking of it as having lifetime and start thinking of it as a standalone device, like the Stream, that does not require service at all.


----------



## buckyswider

I hope you're right!!


----------



## mattman84

Hello all, I've seen a version of this question but not an answer (unless I missed it.) Wondering if anyone has tried this.

I have a Mini that I activated in December of 2013. I have a 2nd Mini that I price matched to Fry's at Best Buy. Got the free lifetime activated on the 2nd one, which is awesome.

I called about the first one to check on upgrading it to lifetime and got the expected answer. Not available at this time because I activated in December and am in a commitment. I really only need one Mini right now, and don't need the second one until I move in a few months, so I asked how much it would cost to cancel my first Mini and just use my new lifetime Mini instead. I was told the early cancellation fee would be $25. 

Has anyone tried paying the ETF on a Mini, then reactivating on the same account, and receiving the free lifetime service?

Even if I can't get free lifetime, it would probably still be worth it to cancel service until I need it again.

Thanks!


----------



## dswallow

mattman84 said:


> Hello all, I've seen a version of this question but not an answer (unless I missed it.) Wondering if anyone has tried this.
> 
> I have a Mini that I activated in December of 2013. I have a 2nd Mini that I price matched to Fry's at Best Buy. Got the free lifetime activated on the 2nd one, which is awesome.
> 
> I called about the first one to check on upgrading it to lifetime and got the expected answer. Not available at this time because I activated in December and am in a commitment. I really only need one Mini right now, and don't need the second one until I move in a few months, so I asked how much it would cost to cancel my first Mini and just use my new lifetime Mini instead. I was told the early cancellation fee would be $25.
> 
> Has anyone tried paying the ETF on a Mini, then reactivating on the same account, and receiving the free lifetime service?
> 
> Even if I can't get free lifetime, it would probably still be worth it to cancel service until I need it again.
> 
> Thanks!


People report needing to wait a few days after canceling but are then able to activate it online and it gets lifetime just like a new activation.


----------



## JAaronT

dswallow said:


> People report needing to wait a few days after canceling but are then able to activate it online and it gets lifetime just like a new activation.


I'll be the contrarian. My billing date happened to be the next day so I called a canceled (and was offered the $50 'upgrade' to lifetime, which I declined). It showed canceled in my device list almost immediately, so I tried the Activate Tivo link, and voila, freebie lifetime.


----------



## waynomo

Mini arrived from ABT. It activated as expected with lifetime with no additional charge.


----------



## mattman84

Awesome, thanks dswallow and JAaronT! Since I only need one unit for the time being, I don't really mind if there's a wait involved. I'll certainly give it a shot.


----------



## dswallow

JAaronT said:


> I'll be the contrarian. My billing date happened to be the next day so I called a canceled (and was offered the $50 'upgrade' to lifetime, which I declined). It showed canceled in my device list almost immediately, so I tried the Activate Tivo link, and voila, freebie lifetime.


I don't think that's quite contrarian -- you still got the free lifetime.  But maybe it is more a billing date thing than "a few days" or maybe it's just a matter of some internal TiVo server database update timing.


----------



## MPSAN

This was a better deal than I thought! I just setup my Lifetime $88 MINI. I know I paid too much. Should have been $84.99.  I was surprised at how long it took...like a Premiere with the Hard Drives. 

I also have a THD in that room with a bad remote. Now for my $88 I got a NEW remote, an extra HDMI Cable and 2 batteries .


----------



## tamathat

I just price matched Radio Shacks $99 mini at Best Buy. So excited about this!


----------



## overFEDEXed

mattman84 said:


> Hello all, I've seen a version of this question but not an answer (unless I missed it.) Wondering if anyone has tried this.
> 
> I have a Mini that I activated in December of 2013. I have a 2nd Mini that I price matched to Fry's at Best Buy. Got the free lifetime activated on the 2nd one, which is awesome.
> 
> I called about the first one to check on upgrading it to lifetime and got the expected answer. Not available at this time because I activated in December and am in a commitment. I really only need one Mini right now, and don't need the second one until I move in a few months, so I asked how much it would cost to cancel my first Mini and just use my new lifetime Mini instead. I was told the early cancellation fee would be $25.
> 
> Has anyone tried paying the ETF on a Mini, then reactivating on the same account, and receiving the free lifetime service?
> 
> Even if I can't get free lifetime, it would probably still be worth it to cancel service until I need it again.
> 
> Thanks!


Seeing you commitment comment reminded me of this;

When I bought my Mini directly from Tivo, they said that I could pay $150 for the device, the pay $5.99 a month with no commitment or $99 and $5.99 with a one-year commitment. I went with the $99.

I ended up getting free Lifetime, after deactivating it the day of my contract end date and reactivating through the "Activate Device" tool on Tivo.com.

Contract. I can't get away from that word lately... I've been hanging out in the MacRumor iPhone 6 forums too much lately.


----------



## buckyswider

tamathat said:


> I just price matched Radio Shacks $99 mini at Best Buy. So excited about this!


Wow, they didn't give you a hard time about the "out of stock" status?? Where is this Best Buy!!!!!


----------



## bob61

Received my two Mini's that I bought for $89, activated online and both show as product lifetime service. 

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## aaronwt

Dan203 said:


> Assuming this is not temporary, which I seriously doubt it is, then it shouldn't matter. All Minis will essentially have lifetime from here on out. Basically we need to stop thinking of it as having lifetime and start thinking of it as a standalone device, like the Stream, that does not require service at all.


But when I look at my account it shows lifetime service on the Minis. It is TiVo that is viewing it that way, so I would think I should view it the same way too.


----------



## tamathat

buckyswider said:


> Wow, they didn't give you a hard time about the "out of stock" status?? Where is this Best Buy!!!!!


Nope, just pulled up item on my phone, showed the cashier, he enlarged it to look at the price and then did an price match adjustment. He called the manager over to approve, manager typed in his password and voila $99 mini, activated last night with lifetime.


----------



## Dan203

aaronwt said:


> But when I look at my account it shows lifetime service on the Minis. It is TiVo that is viewing it that way, so I would think I should view it the same way too.


Probably because there are still people under commitment paying monthly. If they removed the service requirement completely from their system then those people would be off the hook. Maybe in a year when everyone is out of the commitment period they'll convert it so it's like the Stream. But at this point it's just semantics.


----------



## NotNowChief

Finally got around to setting up my second Mini I got from Ama*** with FSSS, logged in and applied the TSN, got the $0.00 activation e-mail right away. Set up just as easy as the other one. Very happy I was able to get in on this one.


----------



## buckyswider

!!!! Radio Shack showing IN STOCK online, still at $99.99 !!!!!


I ordered the two others I'd need to return ALL devices to Comcast. Baited breath to see whether they fulfill the order!!


----------



## buckyswider

Haha, just go the "back in stock" email from RS, timestamped 4 minutes after my order confirmation email!!


----------



## dswallow

buckyswider said:


> !!!! Radio Shack showing IN STOCK online, still at $99.99 !!!!!


Is it any wonder they're on the brink of bankruptcy?


----------



## buckyswider

I had the same thought but was too courteous to post it


----------



## sdsvtdriver

Gah. I'm still running S3's. Do I buy these now and wait for the next Roamio LT sale?

EDIT: Nevermind. OOS 30 min later.


----------



## chiguy50

chiguy50 said:


> I purchased my Mini from Best Buy earlier this week for $85 via a price-match with Amazon and immediately activated the free PLS.


Under the heading of "you can't get too much of a good thing:"

I went back to Best Buy earlier this week with a mover's coupon for 10% off, but they wouldn't honor it for my earlier TiVo Mini purchase claiming that it didn't apply on a "price-match." So today I stopped by a different Best Buy store and got the 10% refund with no questions asked.

Final price for the Mini including PLS: $76.49 + $6.11 sales tax = *$82.60*.


----------



## siratfus

Hey Guys, is Tivo doing anything for current customers who paid lifetime? Can we request a refund? I'm on my 10th month of lifetime, so I would have been better off going with $5.99 monthly. Are they giving refunds?


----------



## waynomo

siratfus said:


> Hey Guys, is Tivo doing anything for current customers who paid lifetime? Can we request a refund? I'm on my 10th month of lifetime, so I would have been better off going with $5.99 monthly. Are they giving refunds?


How much did you pay in total?

(I paid for lifetime in February, but don't feel I'm owed anything.)


----------



## siratfus

waynomo said:


> How much did you pay in total?
> 
> (I paid for lifetime in February, but don't feel I'm owed anything.)


$250 total.

In terms of monthly rate, this October 4th would mean I've paid $60. I'm still $90 away from the break-even point of $150 lifetime.

Just doesn't seem right, does it?


----------



## waterchange

siratfus said:


> $250 total.
> 
> In terms of monthly rate, this October 4th would mean I've paid $60. I'm still $90 away from the break-even point of $150 lifetime.
> 
> Just doesn't seem right, does it?


I don't see the lowered pricing as anything different than any other retailer who might sell an item at a lower price than I purchased it at. Unless it's within a reasonable return window or stated price match window, I personally don't expect anything back from TiVo just like I wouldn't expect Best Buy to give me $200 back on a big screen TV that went on sale a half year later.

FWIW. I have 2 lifetime Mini's before the new pricing.


----------



## waynomo

waterchange said:


> I don't see the lowered pricing as anything different than any other retailer who might sell an item at a lower price than I purchased it at. Unless it's within a reasonable return window or stated price match window, I personally don't expect anything back from TiVo just like I wouldn't expect Best Buy to give me $200 back on a big screen TV that went on sale a half year later.
> 
> FWIW. I have 2 lifetime Mini's before the new pricing.


Basically agree with this. However, it never hurts to ask.

(I think I only paid $175 in February.)


----------



## siratfus

Okay, good points. Was just wondering if there was already anything in place that Tivo was doing. If not, that's all right.


----------



## siratfus

It's also a little different than a normal merchandise purchase like a big screen tv. I understand the drop in price for tangible one time payment things. But the Tivo was a service where you had the option of $5.99 monthly and a reasonable expectation that lifetime was the smarter move. Everyone on monthly gets to move to lifetime, right?

So something just doesn't feel right.


----------



## magicspell

siratfus said:


> It's also a little different than a normal merchandise purchase like a big screen tv. I understand the drop in price for tangible one time payment things. But the Tivo was a service where you had the option of $5.99 monthly and a reasonable expectation that lifetime was the smarter move. Everyone on monthly gets to move to lifetime, right?
> 
> So something just doesn't feel right.


On one hand I can sympathize with you. However, consider this. The mini has only been available since 3/2013. Nobody that purchased lifetime since it's release has reached the break even point, lol. Should TiVo make a refund to everyone that purchased lifetime on the mini no matter when they purchased it?

Sometimes you win when you purchase early, sometimes you don't.


----------



## swong_88

I am going to call their billing department to see what can be done.. I activated two Tivo minis on July 26th of this year so it has only been 2 months for me.. Let's see what they say...


----------



## buckyswider

buckyswider said:


> !!!! Radio Shack showing IN STOCK online, still at $99.99 !!!!!
> 
> I ordered the two others I'd need to return ALL devices to Comcast. Baited breath to see whether they fulfill the order!!


Shipped! And they're showing out-of-stock again....


----------



## jbarm

swong_88 said:


> I am going to call their billing department to see what can be done.. I activated two Tivo minis on July 26th of this year so it has only been 2 months for me.. Let's see what they say...


I bought my LT Mini on July 17th for $250. Called TIVO after the new pricing was announced and asked for relief and they offered me a Mini for $50 with free shipping. I've seen similar offers mentioned to others.

Took it.

jb


----------



## swong_88

jbarm said:


> I bought my LT Mini on July 17th for $250. Called TIVO after the new pricing was announced and asked for relief and they offered me a Mini for $50 with free shipping. I've seen similar offers mentioned to others.
> 
> Took it.
> 
> jb


Wow, thank you so much for the info... I will give them a call. I have been thinking of buying another Mini anyways. This would be perfect. Since I activated two Minis in July, I wonder if they give me one of those sliding remotes as well.  Can't hurt to ask. Thanks again for the info... :up:


----------



## aaronwt

magicspell said:


> On one hand I can sympathize with you. However, consider this. The mini has only been available since 3/2013. Nobody that purchased lifetime since it's release has reached the break even point, lol. Should TiVo make a refund to everyone that purchased lifetime on the mini no matter when they purchased it?
> 
> Sometimes you win when you purchase early, sometimes you don't.


I don't care either way. But if they started refunding money to other people then I would expect to get it to. I have been able to use and enjoy my Minis during this time period. I made the decision 1.5 years ago to purchase Lifetime for the two launch Minis I got. I didn't have to do that but that is what I chose. So I don't expect to get a refund.


----------



## magicspell

aaronwt said:


> I don't care either way. But if they started refunding money to other people then I would expect to get it to. I have been able to use and enjoy my Minis during this time period. I made the decision 1.5 years ago to purchase Lifetime for the two launch Minis I got. I didn't have to do that but that is what I chose. So I don't expect to get a refund.


I'm in the same situation. I purchased Lifetime for my launch mini back in March last year (2013). I don't expect to get a refund on that purchase.

I am happy, however, that the new mini I just purchased last weekend didn't require any further $$ for Lifetime after the $99 purchase price. So, I guess I got some of each option.


----------



## swong_88

aaronwt said:


> I don't care either way. But if they started refunding money to other people then I would expect to get it to. I have been able to use and enjoy my Minis during this time period. I made the decision 1.5 years ago to purchase Lifetime for the two launch Minis I got. I didn't have to do that but that is what I chose. So I don't expect to get a refund.


I called the Tivo Advance billing department and the guy was nice enough to give me a $50 cash refund for each Mini that I had activated this past July. For those who purchased the Mini just a few months ago, it is worth calling Tivo to see what they can do. Someone else on this thread mentioned that they offered him another Tivo Mini for a discounted price of $50... It is worth it to call just to see what they can do... :up:


----------



## idaman66

buckyswider said:


> Wow, they didn't give you a hard time about the "out of stock" status?? Where is this Best Buy!!!!!


Picked up two Mini's today with BestBuy pricematching to $99 from the Radio Shack ad, even though its out of stock. Great deal without the monthly fees!!


----------



## stonewallers

I purchased my mini on July 28, basically just under 2 months ago so 29 days past the return window. I was not able to get any of the offers mentioned here (no mini for $50 or any type of refund). I was offered a new mini for $149, which is basically the current sales rate. In the end, the sales rep (Michelle?) said she could offer me a slide remote. I couldn't see any need for that so I passed. Fairly disappointing but on the other hand, I realize that I'm not owed anything.


----------



## HarperVision

stonewallers said:


> I purchased my mini on July 28, basically just under 2 months ago so 29 days past the return window. I was not able to get any of the offers mentioned here (no mini for $50 or any type of refund). I was offered a new mini for $149, which is basically the current sales rate. In the end, the sales rep (Michelle?) said she could offer me a slide remote. I couldn't see any need for that so I passed. Fairly disappointing but on the other hand, I realize that I'm not owed anything.


Wow, you could've gotten the FREE Slide Pro remote and sent it to me, I would've paid for shipping! 8)


----------



## buckyswider

also, just add the dongle, and the slide pro now does RF with your Mini!


----------



## JacksTiVo

*The Home Depot Website has the TiVo Mini for $99 (online only) with free delivery to your home or a nearby store. Sales tax is extra. I just purchased one to replace a single tuner S2 I have had for almost 9 years.

It occurred to me that at the $0.145/kWhr electric rates here in NJ, that the Mini will pay for itself in about a year of energy savings. Even better if I can sell the S2 with lifetime service on Craig's List or eBay. *


----------



## TazExprez

JacksTiVo said:


> *The Home Depot Website has the TiVo Mini for $99 (online only) with free delivery to your home or a nearby store. Sales tax is extra. I just purchased one to replace a single tuner S2 I have had for almost 9 years.
> 
> It occurred to me that at the $0.145/kWhr electric rates here in NJ, that the Mini will pay for itself in about a year of energy savings. Even better if I can sell the S2 with lifetime service on Craig's List or eBay. *


Thank you.


----------



## swak

TazExprez said:


> Thank you.[/QUO
> 
> Just pulled the trigger on mini #5. Now every tv will have one.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## I WANT MORE

Is there a limit to how many dvr/mini one can have on an account?


----------



## aaronwt

There used to be. I think it was something like ten. But that may have changed. I know at one point in the past I exceeded it. But right now I currently have nine TiVos on my account which includes four Minis.


----------



## jwbelcher

I WANT MORE said:


> Is there a limit to how many dvr/mini one can have on an account?


From experience its 12. even though tivo's website says you can have 11 minis, I've only been able to pair 7 minis to a dvr before getting random c501 errors. Once you go past 12 devices on the account, the DVRs & minis can stop seeing each other.


----------



## I WANT MORE

^Thanks^


----------



## lessd

JacksTiVo said:


> *The Home Depot Website has the TiVo Mini for $99 (online only) with free delivery to your home or a nearby store. Sales tax is extra. I just purchased one to replace a single tuner S2 I have had for almost 9 years.
> 
> It occurred to me that at the $0.145/kWhr electric rates here in NJ, that the Mini will pay for itself in about a year of energy savings. Even better if I can sell the S2 with lifetime service on Craig's List or eBay. *


Now out of stock!!


----------



## JacksTiVo

lessd said:


> Now out of stock!!


*I am glad I did not wait. The price was the lowest I could find. I purchased one last week at $140 and thought that was a good deal.*


----------



## I WANT MORE

2 for me plus used it to get a BB price match from a couple of weeks ago. #sweet
:up:


----------



## JacksTiVo

I WANT MORE said:


> 2 for me plus used it to get a BB price match from a couple of weeks ago. #sweet
> :up:


*I originally ordered a Mini from BB on their Web site for pickup at my local store for $150 + sales tax. When I went to pick it up, they wanted to give me a Mini in packaging that had obviously been opened and, of course, they did not have another Mini in stock. So I bought one from a 3rd party retailer on Amazon for $140 (no sales tax & free shipping). Unfortunately, they do not have price matching.*


----------



## tarheelblue32

Looks like Home Depot has raised the Mini price to $149. Slowly but surely all the retailers seem to have caught on to the new pricing.


----------



## roto

It appears my backordered Minis from Amazon are shipping today!


----------



## tarheelblue32

For anyone who missed it in the other thread, RadioShack has the Mini back in stock at $99.99.


----------



## sdsvtdriver

Got the notification email this AM. Ordered two. Now I just need a DVR that isn't an S3 so I can use them!


----------



## JayBird

I had ordered one from Fry's back on Sept. 10th, but it's been on backorder this whole time with no indication of when it might ship. So I cancelled that order and snagged one from Radio Shack. I'll pay the extra $11 to know I'll actually get one soon...


----------



## bostlaw

Wow...so much for discounts on lifetime...I have four minis...2 on lifetime, 2 monthly...One of the monthly minis is beyond the one-year commitment...one is 7 months... One of the units is on a porch that is only used seasonally....the other in a guest room... Didn't want to keep paying monthly...called to ask what they could do on a lifetime price for the two units to convince me not to deactivate the boxes...put me on hold to talk to supervisor...Answer after 20 minutes of listening to bad music: Nothing...$149 or terminate. Well, that didn't make me happy as the purchaser of 12 various TiVo models over the past 10 years... I thought for sure I would be offered a reduction on at least the mini that is beyond the year... 

Before everyone jumps on me...I don't believe that I'm entitled to a discount...just figured it made good business sense, and there are certainly plenty of people reporting being offered lifetime for $50 in similar circumstances....So, I realize that I'm not entitled to a discount...just rather surprised... Oh well...guess they lose a little bit of revenue and a fan...(both admittedly insignificant).... OK...rant over...


----------



## HarperVision

All you have to do is cancel it and then wait a day or so and go back online and reactivate it and it will most likely give you the free lifetime service, just like new ones being sold now.


----------



## bostlaw

Yup..."most likely" being the operative phrase though....I haven't seen a report of that working for more than one person...but it looks like I'll be testing that soon enough.....I would have been happy paying some money...just not $149 when I can buy a new unit for less... I'll report back...


----------



## waterchange

Haven't done it myself but have seem a number of posts of people who have cancelled and activated a Mini and got lifetime. With your 7 month Mini, you can cancel, pay the $25 early termination fee, and then activate it with lifetime which may save you a couple of dollars over continuing to pay the $5.99 until your 1 year term is up.


----------



## HarperVision

bostlaw said:


> Yup..."most likely" being the operative phrase though....I haven't seen a report of that working for more than one person...but it looks like I'll be testing that soon enough.....I would have been happy paying some money...just not $149 when I can buy a new unit for less... I'll report back...


Worst thing that happens is you reactivate at $5.99/month again.


----------



## buckyswider

I'm not sure how it worked, but I just bought a used one and activated it lifetime at no cost. So maybe you keep an eye out for one of those $99 deals and buy one and activate lifetime, then sell yours???


----------



## bostlaw

I called back a second time to deactivate on one mini...I was immediately offered the $50 lifetime...took it... and will wait to try to reactivate for free on my fourth mini when the one-year expires in April...

The rep just laughed and apologized for being told earlier by another rep (AND HIS SUPERVISOR)...that there was no discount available and my only option was to deactivate... Rep on second call said there was even a standard promotional code for the $50 lifetime...and it shows up as such on my account...So, I'll wait to gamble on the last box ...


----------



## hytekjosh

Any one know what happens with an extended warranty if you go the early termination route? Does it remain when you re-activate? Thanks!


----------



## roto

roto said:


> It appears my backordered Minis from Amazon are shipping today!


And Frys just hit my credit card for my backorder with them. Hopefully that means they'll be shipping soon.


----------



## Time_Lord

Me too, but it's a temp or authorization charge so it's not a true charge yet, maybe they are actually going to ship, took about a month, ordered it on Sept 10.

just took a look at my order history on Fry's web page from my computer instead of my phone and I just realized it no longer says "back ordered' now it says "in process"

-TL


----------



## wco81

I bought Tivo Mini a year ago for $99 plus the $149 lifetime.

Am I missing something, hasn't it always been $99?


----------



## HarperVision

wco81 said:


> I bought Tivo Mini a year ago for $99 plus the $149 lifetime. Am I missing something, hasn't it always been $99?


Yes, but now the mini retail price includes the lifetime service, so in your case you would've saved the $149 fee.


----------



## wco81

Hmm, so all Minis sold now include Lifetime?

Doesn't explicitly say so on the Amazon, Frys and Home Depot pages.


----------



## tarheelblue32

wco81 said:


> Hmm, so all Minis sold now include Lifetime?
> 
> Doesn't explicitly say so on the Amazon, Frys and Home Depot pages.


Technically, I don't think Minis are sold with lifetime service (except when purchased directly from TiVo). But activating lifetime service on Minis brought from 3rd-party retailers is now free (at least until January 6, 2015).


----------



## JayBird

Just got my latest $99 Mini from Radio Shack and just activated it for free.

Woo Hoo!


----------



## kherr

I deactivated my other Mini yesterday. How long should I wait till I reactivate it and sure to get lifetime??? It's past the year contract.


----------



## JacksTiVo

*Received my $99 Mini from Home Depot on Thursday to replace a Series 2 single tuner unit that was connected to my Sharp Flatscreen bedroom TV. I have had it for several years and completely forgot that the TV was HD capable and had a hidden HDMI port. Wow, what a difference when viewing shows in HD with the mini.

I calculate that each of the two new minis I purchased to replace Series 2 units will pay for themselves within two years in energy savings.*


----------



## bradleys

I have a discount code, but nothing I really need to purchase. I went to tivo and tried to apply it to a New Mini and they said I couldn't - because it was already at a discounted price.

That tells me we should expect to see the price go back up in January.


----------



## hytekjosh

I tried with one of my mini's. Called, canceled, was told $25 ETF, said OK. Let it run out (service was paid for another week or so). It deactivated and I reactivated it same day without issue. The extended warranty stuck with it. I haven't seen the $25 ETF charged and its been a couple weeks. Awesome. Now to do it with my other Mini.


----------



## tarheelblue32

bradleys said:


> I have a discount code, but nothing I really need to purchase. I went to tivo and tried to apply it to a New Mini and they said I couldn't - because it was already at a discounted price.
> 
> That tells me we should expect to see the price go back up in January.


The "new" Mini will probably be released in January and may have a higher price point.


----------



## waynomo

waynomo said:


> Great! I just purchased one at ABT for $88.50. That comes with free ground shipping. I'm thinking I should have ordered 2.
> 
> And thanks to all for the discussion and the heads up, etc!


I received a little bonus from ABT. The box the Mini was shipped in has been sitting around in my office for a month or two now. I decided to do some cleaning and recycle the box. When I looked inside I found the below tape measure. It seems like pretty decent quality also.


----------



## JPA2825

Best price I can currently find is $114.88 at Sams (price match if not a Sams member) OR $131.21 less 10% using promo code JINGLE10 at Radio Shack (http://www.radioshack.com/tivo-tcda...me-dvr-companion/55067813.html#q=tivo&start=5).

Free shipping on both.


----------



## leiff

funny a b t gave me the same tape measure when i bought my romeo from them. I thought mabe they dropped it in by mistake


----------



## cubgyver

I've been watching this thread for a while. Recently got a Roamio OTA and would like a Mini. Do you all think I should buy now or after Jan 6? 

Obviously I don't want to miss out on $100 off, although I find it unlikely that that promotion won't continue in another form. And of course if there is a newer model coming, I'd be willing to pay a little premium possibly.


----------



## HarperVision

If you buy now you're within the 30 day return period so if something better gets released then just return the old mini for the new one.


----------



## falc122727

hytekjosh said:


> I tried with one of my mini's. Called, canceled, was told $25 ETF, said OK. Let it run out (service was paid for another week or so). It deactivated and I reactivated it same day without issue. The extended warranty stuck with it. I haven't seen the $25 ETF charged and its been a couple weeks. Awesome. Now to do it with my other Mini.


Did the exact same thing. I had a Mini that I activated Mar 2013, and was paying the monthly fee. I called and canceled service on 12/29, and the waited for the monthly service to stop on 1/2. Today I went and activated it as if it was a new device (not a reactivation) and I received Lifetime for free and was charged no $25 fee!!!


----------

